# Sears Craftsman 358.354830



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I was given a Craftsman 358354830 it's a 3.7 cu in (60 cc) saw. It was made by Poulan and may be very similar to a Poulan model 3700. This is a non-primered saw but there are 2 gas lines into the tank. One line is the fuel pickup which runs to the carb. The other I think is some type of atmospheric vent line but it is not broken down on the parts breakdown. I think it is a vent line because it's an unvented gas cap..Does anybody have any experience with this model can you give me a Poulan/Sears part number for a vent/duckbill. I called Sears and Poulan both and neither one could confirm or identify a vent.

On another note can any one guess-timate the age of this saw. I think it is from around 1983-84. It calls for a 16 to 1 oil mix, had an 'optional' hand guard and no chain brake, it's sized in cubic inches not cc's, and the Sears logo on the owner manual is the old style with the upper case "S" and lower case "ears" in a box which they stopped using in or around 83-84 

Also: does anyone have any opinions on the quality of these Poulan makes from the early 80's..it seems like one hell of a well built unit.It has 120 lbs of compression and I have it running after installing a carb kit and a starter pulley. I put in a tank vent that Stihl uses....2 sets screws in a piece of tubing (it cost $11.00 ouch) I haven't cut any wood with it but it really seems like it is virtually a commercial grade saw compared to what home owner saws of 2012 look like.

thanks

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the same as the older Poulan 3400/3700 counter vibe chain saw's early to mid '80"s vintage. The Poulan part number for the Duckbill check valve is 530026119

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/searchresults.cfm?cx=008737122150761418589%3Ac24nnqwh7co&cof=FORID%3A11&q=530-026119&sa.x=0&sa.y=0

As I recall the valve was placed directly in the little hole in the tank, I don't remember them having a hose for the vent. Someone may have put the hose there in lieu of a missing check valve.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

30 Year Tech
what would you say about the quality of this model of saw? I know it's old..but it seems to be very well made. more like a Stihl of today than a modern day Poulan.

Spit


----------



## jcsmith (Oct 9, 2011)

*Craftsman 3.7 saw*

Spit, I sent you a message with some info on your saw. I use Opti 2 or Pro Mix 2 cycle oil. Works great in the old saw. Chris


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Spit said:


> 30 Year Tech
> what would you say about the quality of this model of saw? I know it's old..but it seems to be very well made. more like a Stihl of today than a modern day Poulan.
> 
> Spit


The older Poulan chainsaws were workhorses and very durable units


----------

